# What size rear blade for my JD3520 for scraping slush?



## aa777888 (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking to augment my 60" Frontier front mount snow blower and up my slush removal game. We've been getting a lot of wet snows lately and the blower can't handle the last couple of inches of slush, of course.

I can do the math easy enough. I've got 4" wheel extenders on the JD3520 so the rears are 68" outside edge to outside edge. A Frontier RB20 series 72" blade will give me 1" either side at 15 degrees of angle and be a little easier to store/maneuver when straight across. The 84" blade will give me a little over 2" at 30 degrees of angle but be somewhat more of a PITA to store/maneuver.

What say you all: 72" at 15 degrees for slush/scraping or the 84" at 30 degrees and put up with the wide blade?

Thanks!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

For me…wider is better..gets it further away from compaction by the tires when backing. As you noted..just remember the additional width when maneuvering in the tight spots. B.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aa777888 said:


> Looking to augment my 60" Frontier front mount snow blower and up my slush removal game. We've been getting a lot of wet snows lately and the blower can't handle the last couple of inches of slush, of course.
> 
> I can do the math easy enough. I've got 4" wheel extenders on the JD3520 so the rears are 68" outside edge to outside edge. A Frontier RB20 series 72" blade will give me 1" either side at 15 degrees of angle and be a little easier to store/maneuver when straight across. The 84" blade will give me a little over 2" at 30 degrees of angle but be somewhat more of a PITA to store/maneuver.
> 
> ...


I've been doing the slush and ice game way too long up here. Got a basic 5FT straight blade. When turned at an angle one wheel side leaves prints in the drive. Big deal. Actually a good deal, because once it snows or ices up again, the truck or van has something to grab on to. 

Since doing this so long, and I say it in a groaning kind of way, the shorter blade works so much better over a wider blade. Making one more pass allows to shape the side of the drive with the slush. And the shorter blade really helps at the entrance work and around the mailboxes to neatly clear everything. PLUS, the shorter blade really helps in making a u-turn. 

Slush is EZ to push backwards with the blade curved forwards. Basically you are driving the 7-11 slurppy a long ways. I have 550FT to push the slurppy. Once it's off the drive, I can then scrap going forwards if needed. BUT, not too deep, else the drive gravel goes to the yard.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

King Kutter 72" Square Tube Rear Blade - TRB-72-YK | Blain's Farm & Fleet


Get your King Kutter 72" Square Tube Rear Blade - TRB-72-YK at Blain's Farm & Fleet. Buy online, choose delivery or in-store pickup. Great prices on Rear and Grader Blades.



www.farmandfleet.com


----------



## aa777888 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the responses so far. I should add this is for a 1000ft paved asphalt driveway.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

aa777888 said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. I should add this is for a 1000ft paved asphalt driveway.


Now you have to be even MORE CAREFUL, else you'll be patching come late Spring. 

Always move the blade in reverse and ensure it's very level or to prevent gouging into the asphalt.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Now you have to be even MORE CAREFUL, else you'll be patching come late Spring.
> 
> Always move the blade in reverse and ensure it's very level or to prevent gouging into the asphalt.



I would try to add something like this to the bottom edge just to make sure I saved my driveway...........Blacktop is not cheap right now.....




Amazon.com


----------



## aa777888 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Frontier blade can be had with optional skid shoes.


----------

